
Human Interface Guidelines - thecosas
https://developer.apple.com/design/
======
ProfessorLayton
I haven't played with the latest beta, but I'd like to talk about this
particular guideline that has been irking me more and more with recent iOS
iterations:

[https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-
guidelines/i...](https://developer.apple.com/ios/human-interface-
guidelines/interaction/feedback/)

iOS:

\- Randomly asks me to verify my iCloud password without me initiating
anything. It is neither subtle or informs me why it is asking.

\- 3D Touch is still inconsistently implemented with varying degrees of
feedback. A quick example is that you can "peek" into a music album, but not a
photo album. 3D Touch in MacOS uses haptic feedback for a hard press
irrespective of an underlying action, but not iOS.

Apple Music:

\- No feedback whatsoever when music pauses for various reasons like low
signal, bluetooth disconnect, or general playback error.

\- With a low cell signal, many times it will just outright refuse to play a
song already in my library. How do I know this? If I activate airplane mode,
it will play music without a problem. No feedback, just a poor experience.

Sometimes I really wish Apple would heed their own advice. I'm hoping this is
fixed in iOS 11

~~~
Waterluvian
I'm constantly being harassed to set my iTunes password and to update my iOS
on my iPad. I don't want to. Leave me alone, apple. This is my iPad, not
yours.

~~~
elcapitan
Same here. I don't use my iPad all the time, more as an ebook and paper
reader, and the experience is now getting similar to the experience I have
with my Windows pc, which I also only use occasionally (for gaming), and which
needs half an hour of updates on every start.

~~~
pawadu
If you think about it, this

> needs half an hour of updates on every start.

is directly caused by this

> only use occasionally

If you want a secure system but this bothers you, just leave the PC on once in
a while.

------
bla2
The first thing in the macOS guide covers how apps should behave in fullscreen
mode. Most people I know only use fullscreen mode accidentally; family has had
problems figuring out how to get out of fullscreen mode after accidentally
entering it.

~~~
philwelch
You know, you just can't win sometimes. Before Mac OS X introduced full-screen
mode, people complained that the "maximize button" didn't seem to work
correctly.

If you actually follow that link, the first part of how apps should behave in
full screen mode is:

\---

Enable full-screen windows only when it makes sense. Full-screen mode is
useful when a user wants to be immersed in a task. Not all apps require this
level of immersion, however. For example, some utility apps like Calculator
work better with smaller windows that reside onscreen alongside other apps.
When porting an iOS app to macOS, don’t assume the app should support full-
screen mode in macOS.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
OS X's fullscreen mode baffles me. A few versions ago it switch from just,
y'know, fullscreening the app, to forcing fullscreened apps onto a completely
different, dedicated desktop for no discernable reason, breaking Cmd-Tab and
making it impossible to float another window over the fullscreened one (e.g.
if I want to take notes on its content, but without extraneous GUI chrome).

Does anyone know what use case the forced desktop switch is supposed to
improve?

(And the maximize button _still_ doesn't work correctly, because maximize is
not the same thing as fullscreen.)

~~~
chrisoverzero
The fullscreen button works correctly, because fullscreen is not the same
thing as maximize.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I'm not sure what your point is. Forcing a window to a dedicated desktop is
neither fullscreen nor maximize.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
To clarify, I literally don't understand what point chrisoverzero was trying
to make. Could someone please explain instead of downvoting?

------
yvsong
What's the major diff?

------
jgh
The scrolling in the guide is terrible. Can that not be a guideline?

~~~
eridius
Scrolling looks fine to me (using Safari).

~~~
flukus
There are 4 different elements that scroll independently using a single
scrollbar:

[https://developer.apple.com/macos/human-interface-
guidelines...](https://developer.apple.com/macos/human-interface-
guidelines/overview/themes/)

~~~
wruza
I only see main content (1) and sidebar (2) that tries to retain current
section details on screen. Opera. Where are 3 and 4?

~~~
flukus
The "Developer" heading and the "Human Interface Guidelines" heading. The
first disappears, the second scrolls and then becomes fixed.

------
vortico
I'm getting

    
    
        401 Authorization Required

~~~
kps
I'm getting a certificate error.

------
lacampbell
Tagentially related: why is it web apps in iphone safari are still less
responsive when run in fullscreen mode? It's very noticeable.

------
macco
Love the marketing guide, that seems more like a legal document than a
marketing guide. Don't do this, don't do that.

------
surajx
And I thought it was some neural pathway...

